# Engineer Australia, CDR outcome , Professional Engineer , Engineer Associate !



## modibitar1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Engineer Australia, CDR outcome , Professional Engineer , Engineer Associate !

Good day all !

I am a Mechanical engineer with 5+ Years of experience as sr. product support engineer, I have recently submitted my Application to EA on fast track basis ( CDR) , I chose professional engineer, they replied back in 3 weeks time , I have received request from assessor to add document for employment ( work permit ) which is fine , in addition, I received comments in statement summary feedback as follow : 

“
Based on your career episode, it became evident that you are normally operating within a relatively well-defined technical part of mechanical engineering environment, and undertake a wide range of functions and responsibilities.
However, you are lacking to carry the professional engineering wide-ranging responsibilities taken on behalf of stakeholder and professional involvement into system integration; for synthesising overall approaches to complex situations and complex engineering problems. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as grounding in the area of mechanical technology and technical support. Based on this career episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the mechanical engineering associate “


Before I reply to this , I’m not really sure what does he mean ! , my concerns are:


1-	Does he mean that my assessment outcome will be engineer associate instead of professional engineer ? if that’s the case im afraid that I will be no more eligible for Visa 189 as engineering associate is not on SOL list . Have anyone who has bachelor degree of engineering got outcome of Engineering associate from EA ?

2-	Should I reply to him ? Does he want me to reply on this ? what would be my best comments to assessor on this ?! 


Any help/advises are much appreciated !


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Simply, the assessor recommends to proceed with Engineering associate not professional engineer.

No body can suggest a response, since you are the only one who knows your job tasks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

modibitar1 said:


> Engineer Australia, CDR outcome , Professional Engineer , Engineer Associate !
> 
> Good day all !
> 
> ...


Rewrite your episodes as per mechanical engineer JD and you will definitely get through it.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*Engineer australia - cdr review outcome - additional information required*

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment. 

I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR on *30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track) and got the assessment on *17th Nov 2016* from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:

1) “*The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and technical applications, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Civil Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and civil engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis. You presented the proficient application technical skills and contribution to the advancement of civil engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of civil technology and technical support. Based on this carrier episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the Civil Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). Please confirm. Alternatively, you may provide rectified CDRs presenting your professional engineering exposure”.*

*2) “As per Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment requirements Section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet, in addition to the reference letter applicant must submit documents issued by the related government agency or any other organization not related to your employer.
Based on section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet 2016, the third party documentation is required. In your case, you may provide Declaration Acknowledgement Slip/114(1) (Return of Income Filed Voluntarily for Complete Year) or Employer Generated Income Tax Report in conjunction with the Online statements to verify employment claims”*.

I am really confused on *Point 1* as he is asking me whether I will accept the Engineer Technologist or want to rectify the CDR. I am not sure about the ANZSCO code for Engr. Technologist whether it has the same Visa value outcomes like CIVIL ENGINEER code.....Please provide me any details and suggestion. 

*For Point No 2,* when i was working In Pakistan my annual salary was was below the Tax Slab so no Tax was deducted from my monthly salary. I don't have any Tax no or any kind of evidence from third party. What Shall I do? 
Can I provide any affidavit or something from Notary Public Will EA accept it ?

Best Regards
&
Thank you.


----------



## modibitar1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Mubashir

Regarding point 1 , to my best knowledge, Engineering technologist is classified as level I as PE , the main benefit is that ET is on SOL list , so you will be eligible to apply for 189; for point 2, just try to get contract of ministry of labor in you country .


hope it helps ! 

mohamed


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment.
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR on *30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track) and got the assessment on *17th Nov 2016* from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:
> 
> ...


I had the same case in September... My assessor from engineers australia told me to take engineering technologist for my 4 year civil engineering bachelors degree... I gave him a call and asked him the reasons... He was good enough to tell me the missing aspects in cdr report... 
I took a few months re worked all the career episodes and last week was given professional civil engineer... 

Engineering technologists with 60 points will most probably not get invites this year... 
Hope this helps ...So i suggest you work on your CDR and make it as good as PE...

You have work experience so should be able to write a better CDR and get PE outcome...

Some jobs mostly government jobs will ask you for an Australian bachelor degree equivalent that you will miss out... 

However again when you are applying for jobs,some of them mention the requirement of working towards a formal registration as recognized members of engineers Australia... If u have engineering technologist you won't be able to apply for those positions as well ...So dont take ET try for PE...


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> I had the same case in September... My assessor from engineers australia told me to take engineering technologist for my 4 year civil engineering bachelors degree... I gave him a call and asked him the reasons... He was good enough to tell me the missing aspects in cdr report...
> I took a few months re worked all the career episodes and last week was given professional civil engineer...
> 
> Engineering technologists with 60 points will most probably not get invites this year...
> ...


*Hello Brother, Thank You really appreciated the detail answer and guidance. 

Can you advise me How to get hold of my CO? This seems really good suggestion to get in touch him and ask exactly what is he/she looking for in CDR's for the PE outcome.*

*Also If you dont mind can you give some advise what were the missing aspects in your CDR's which your CO highlighted? 

Will be very much appreciated for the guidance in this matter. 

Best Regards, 

Mubashir *


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Hello Brother, Thank You really appreciated the detail answer and guidance.
> 
> Can you advise me How to get hold of my CO? This seems really good suggestion to get in touch him and ask exactly what is he/she looking for in CDR's for the PE outcome.*
> 
> ...


Just call EA and say you have some issues with ur MSA,give EA ID and details and ask to connect to assessor...
Ask the assessor what stuff are missing...note them down and try to implement them..


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Just call EA and say you have some issues with ur MSA,give EA ID and details and ask to connect to assessor...
> Ask the assessor what stuff are missing...note them down and try to implement them..


*
Thank you again bro...will def do that at once. 

Best Regards, 

Mubashir. *


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello dear friends. Just one question to everyone regarding RSA. If I´d like to claim 5 years experience by EA, should I provide for each year e.g. a social insurance report or only for the last year? Thanks


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment.
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR on *30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track) and got the assessment on *17th Nov 2016* from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:
> 
> ...


Are you still facing the problem or got it solved ??

If u still facing it try to check samples of cdr for civil engineers and see whats missing in yours
I can try to help you if you would like, just PM me


----------



## eng_a_raouf (Nov 24, 2016)

Dear Abubakr,
I need your help please, actually I'm in the process of writing my career episodes for the moment and I really appreciate your assistance.
Ansco is highlighting some tasks under the civil engineering group, which are almost 85 % technical tasks and 15% non-technical tasks.
Now, what should be the relation between Anzsco, career episodes and experience certificates
Shall the career episodes talk only about the technical aspects in civil engineering like design for example or it is acceptable to talk about quantity surveying, cost estimation, or cost control for example.

Sorry for elaboration.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

eng_a_raouf said:


> Dear Abubakr,
> I need your help please, actually I'm in the process of writing my career episodes for the moment and I really appreciate your assistance.
> Ansco is highlighting some tasks under the civil engineering group, which are almost 85 % technical tasks and 15% non-technical tasks.
> Now, what should be the relation between Anzsco, career episodes and experience certificates
> ...


I don't recommend using surveying or estimation career episodes as surveying is a completely different stream in Australia.... It doesn't come under civil engineering here 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Are you still facing the problem or got it solved ??
> 
> If u still facing it try to check samples of cdr for civil engineers and see whats missing in yours
> I can try to help you if you would like, just PM me


I am still facing the problem and trying to revised some aspects of CDR and summary so I may get the PE from EA? 

Just out of curiosity can you explain why EA has made it so hard to get PE? many friends of mine got the PE easily the only diff is that they applied 2-3 years ago. 

Just wanted to know what EA is trying to do. 


And thanks for the help offer I will try to resolve the issue from my end first...Hope it will get through. 

Best Regards, 


Mubashir.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> I am still facing the problem and trying to revised some aspects of CDR and summary so I may get the PE from EA?
> 
> Just out of curiosity can you explain why EA has made it so hard to get PE? many friends of mine got the PE easily the only diff is that they applied 2-3 years ago.
> 
> ...


Indirectly controlling immigration... Ea might have got orders from diac to limit the engineers for permanent migration... By doing this they can keep engineering for years on sol to increase international students yet not allow engineers to migrate permanently 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

eng_a_raouf said:


> Dear Abubakr,
> I need your help please, actually I'm in the process of writing my career episodes for the moment and I really appreciate your assistance.
> Ansco is highlighting some tasks under the civil engineering group, which are almost 85 % technical tasks and 15% non-technical tasks.
> Now, what should be the relation between Anzsco, career episodes and experience certificates
> ...


I included all kind of work in the career episodes
I included few design roles, quantity surveying in bill calculation, even social relation between all the team how i managed it

Not only technical, but dont go in too much details

Your experience certificate should be according to the anzco duties but dont copy it of course, try to understand it and see what you are doing already in your job and include it


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> I am still facing the problem and trying to revised some aspects of CDR and summary so I may get the PE from EA?
> 
> Just out of curiosity can you explain why EA has made it so hard to get PE? many friends of mine got the PE easily the only diff is that they applied 2-3 years ago.
> 
> ...


I got it on last march easily, just some information requested from them and asked to rewrite two episodes of the three again in a better why, i did it and got the pe assessment directly


----------



## tomtum88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I need some help here regarding feedback from EA. 

1. Career Episode = Only comment from assessor on CE 3. Does it mean CE 1 and CE 2 is ok? 

2. Summary statement = I was informed to modify as required. Can someone share with me if all units for the elements stated in the Appendix need to be included in the summary statement? Does it mean, for example under PE1.6, there are units (a) to (f), need to cover for each unit for each career episode? If yes, what if the unit is not related to the career episode? E.g. PE2.2 (h) says “Safely applies laboratory, test and experimental procedures appropriate to the engineering discipline”. Not all of the CEs is related to laboratory works.

Hope someone can help me here! 

Thanks!

Regards,
Thomas


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Need quick advice. 

I have 6 years of offshore(India) experience and 5 years of onsite(Aus) experience in the same company. I have 3 CDR report for it with 3 designations. 
Do i need to add the employment detail of each designation in skill assessment application or just mention the current role and company name with start date and end date (10 years exp)

Or, I just add onsite and offshore experience separate in application as my employer is same. Pls help i am bit confused because i have one reference letter from my employer.


----------

